# Following the dream



## angelsaska (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there
Myself, partner and two children are moving out in april, we bought a place in Protaras last year, is there anyone within that area that knows anything about the schools in the Paralimni, protaras, Kapparas area my children are 8 and 9 and will be going to an international school, will they settle in alright does anyone have children of simular age and how did they cope, any help would be really appreciated.

Many thanks


----------

